# Amazing Bacon Video ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2019)

Before you watch it, I call dibs on his smoker and his slicer!!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 17, 2019)

Cool process, thanks for posting it!


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 17, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Before you watch it, I call dibs on his smoker and his slicer!!




Super , Thanks for sharing !

HT


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

Great video. I posted it in this Bacon thread on Friday...JJ
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/shelf-life-of-home-cured-bacon.285261/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep...I watched it when Chef jj posted it, and I watched it again when Foam posted it....awesome both times! There are a few more Benton's videos where they give out a few more secrets. I've lost count how many I've watched in the last 2 weeks....


----------



## solman (Mar 17, 2019)

That wall of smoke at the 5:55 mark in the video seems excessive. That's a lot of smoke!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

solman said:


> That wall of smoke at the 5:55 mark in the video seems excessive. That's a lot of smoke!


I think it is the lighting... I know when I smoke at night, the smoke always looks thicker when looking into a light with smoke in front of the light....


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 19, 2019)

Now that's a lot of bacon. Cool video thanks for posting.


----------



## dee envy (Mar 19, 2019)

Cold smoke with no nitrites?
Great video.


----------

